# Glasgow??????



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to be in Glasgow for a few days, any recommendations as to where should I go for coffee greatfully recieved


----------



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

Avenue out the west end have two cafes, one on byres road and one on great western road. If city centre laboratoio is good on west nile street


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh as above and papercup on Great western rd too


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

When are you here?

It All Started Here (@jeebsy) is doing Piping Live in George Square from the 8th to the 12th. Then at Partick Farmers Market on the 13th.

Outside that I'd visit bakery47 at weekends if either It All Started Here or Backtoblack are on. That's the most consistently excellent coffee in Glasgow.

Papercup are good, Food is too notch.

Laboratorio and Avenue also good coffee.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys - I'm up this week from thurs to sunday. Will certainly check out a few of the suggestions


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Can recommend Avenue. We tried it a couple of times when we were up there looking for flats for my son the other week. Happily he is renting a flat just along from the Great Western Road branch. So nice for us when visiting. Also Artisan Roast were good as well.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Avenue is ace (better in Gt Western Rd compared to Byres Rd one IMHO).

Labotatorio is good, but the customer service can be a bit crap sometimes.

Spitfire is good too, but less awesome than first twos. Artisan Roast ain't bad, but barista-dependant. Dear Green (The Briggait) isn't too bad, but no single origin aprons.

If you are lucky to catch It All Started Here, then that's the first place you should visit.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Avenue is ace (better in Gt Western Rd compared to Byres Rd one IMHO).
> 
> Labotatorio is good, but the customer service can be a bit crap sometimes.
> 
> ...


I'd imagine spitfire is very inconsistent. Last I saw they don't use scales and the machine isn't volumetric so they just eyeball everything.

Agreed about Dear Green at the briggait, would be a lot better if they had their single origins on. Don't rate their blends.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

risky said:


> I'd imagine spitfire is very inconsistent. Last I saw they don't use scales and the machine isn't volumetric so they just eyeball everything.
> 
> Agreed about Dear Green at the briggait, would be a lot better if they had their single origins on. Don't rate their blends.


Been there few times and found okay. It's a bit grim on that side of Glasgow.

Agreed on DG. Their Tanzanian filter is not too fancy either.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I can recommend Papercup - consistently good. I would not recommend laboratio espresso - I've never had a decent coffee, brewed or machine in there. The brewed aeropresses in particular were dire, weak and underextracted. Service not great either.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Went to Avenue in Byers road. Very busy but fast service, considering. Excellent food and coffee. According to my wife the goats cheese and salad sandwich was of reference standard quality, the same could be said of my flat white. Very, impressed. It's going to be hard to temp her to try anywhere else tomorrow.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Where's spitfire? I tried to find it before but think I drove by it


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

koi said:


> Where's spitfire? I tried to find it before but think I drove by it


Merchant city, on the corner by the old fruit market.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

risky said:


> Merchant city, on the corner by the old fruit market.


Thanks must of went straight past it


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Went to Paper Cup yesterday. Had a perfectly textured flat white with great latte art, but have to say that I preferred the beans at Avenue. Overall though I am really impressed with the Glasgow coffee scene. Thanks for the tips.


----------

